# E34 Dash rebuild



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

With the EMMA Euros approaching, i thought i'd make some changes to the car as i have some time available.

Here's where the car was at the UK finals in September:







Not sure why the dash looks so faded in this pic, as i didn't take the pic.
At this point the car sounded very good, scoring 292 on sound. However, i thought improvements could be made, so what the hell!















Rip the Alcantara off and cut some holes!















After 3 or 4 weeks of trying different things, this is pretty much how it is going to be built now. Should have the dash finished and re-installed by the end of Jan, which will give me 6 weeks to tune it ready for Austria.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice setup, gotta sound awesome


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

WOW!! I really like this! please keep us updated!

Best of luck at the finals too!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

awesome! build pictures along the way would be awesome!


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Cheers guys! Not got a chance to work on the car until next week now, but i'll update the thread as i go along.


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Subscribed.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mr.metoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Awesome work, ready for some more pics


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

subscribing.....now!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

subscribed.....

Nige, Im looking forward to finished product, if it will be all good I'll see you in Austria.....

Cheers mate!


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Bit of an update, the speaker pods turned up today, so full steam ahead next week:


----------



## Jfreak (Dec 20, 2012)

Neat idea using domed pipe caps!


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

So made some more progress this week.

This is the bracket that the speaker enclosure bolts to, welded to the framework inside the dash










Next we put some fleece over to form the basic shape of the dash:










This is then soaked with f/g resin.










Once that had dried, the dash was turned over and 4 layers of matting were applied:










Tomorrow it will get a layer of 4mm Silent Coat, then another 4 layers of mat and resin.

Meanwhile, i started cutting the door card to shape around the speaker enclosure:










More to do on this tomorrow.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Hell yeah! Very strong looking all that work.

When is the finals?


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Yep, pretty solid! EMMA finals are 22nd to 24th March.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Been working some more on the dash.

Make a shape for the front:










Cut some 6mm MDF:










Throw on some bridging filler:










Sand it down a bit:










More to come at the weekend.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Looks great, I love the center gauge cluster and how you integrated it. Beautiful work.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Cheers! Hope to get lots more done by the end of the weekend, 6 weeks to go!


----------



## SPLEclipse (Aug 17, 2012)

Looks great! I've been following along at talkaudio as well. Us Americans really need to adopt the word ""binnacle" from you guys.

What TA are you using if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## audio+civic (Apr 16, 2009)

Love the dash


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

SPLEclipse said:


> Looks great! I've been following along at talkaudio as well. Us Americans really need to adopt the word ""binnacle" from you guys.
> 
> What TA are you using if you don't mind me asking?


The car uses an Alpine F#1 (DVI-9990 and PXI-H990)

Rest of the kit is as follows:

Dynaudio Esotar2 110, 430 and 650 speakers
DLS Nordica 10 sub (in the dash)
3 x DLS TA2 amps (modded)
DLS A6 sub amp
Transparent Audio speaker and signal leads.


----------



## lee johnson (Oct 30, 2012)

very nice Mr nige


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

Awesome!! 
simetrical dash really helps staging and reflections! I really like this!


----------



## sweefu (Jun 26, 2011)

Talk about custom, wow.
Best of luck, I can't wait to see the end result.


----------



## Sonus (Jun 28, 2010)

Wow that looks really good. 

I like how you recessed the dials more than last iteration.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Cheers! The rebuild is all about moving the speakers, but I thought while I have it in pieces I'd play with the cosmetics too.


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

What is cracking me up right now is that I can still see tiny remnants of the original dashboard, even though the dash appears to be entirely custom. Looks good, I am sure it will sound great.

Btw, the way you made the top of the cluster surround looks awfully familiar .


----------



## Hdale85 (Jan 21, 2012)

Was the first picture wrapped in alcantara or ultraseude or?


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Orion525iT said:


> What is cracking me up right now is that I can still see tiny remnants of the original dashboard, even though the dash appears to be entirely custom. Looks good, I am sure it will sound great.
> 
> Btw, the way you made the top of the cluster surround looks awfully familiar .


You know the E34 dash better than most!


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Hdale85 said:


> Was the first picture wrapped in alcantara or ultraseude or?


It was Alcantara


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Finally got round to updating this thread as i've been flat out lately!

This is how the instrument binnacle ended up. Really pleased in the end, haven't had face vents for years!










This how the mids and tweeters ended up:



















And the midbass:










And finally the amp swap to Mosconi A Class and Zero 3's:



















And the outcome? 4th Place (again!) at the EMMA Euro Finals in Expert 7 channel. I'll put the certificate with the other three 4th places i already have!


----------



## lee johnson (Oct 30, 2012)

very nice boss van next


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

how does it sound "depth" wise with the tweeters and mids that close in? im doing a very similar build and am trying to figure out if it makes much of a difference. thanks. very nice build by the way


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

As long as you keep control of the reflections, the speakers disappear.


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

Looks great! That cluster looks awesome.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

nigeDLS said:


> As long as you keep control of the reflections, the speakers disappear.


Agree... 

Really nice build btw ^^


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

WOW! What a beautiful install.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks Jerry! I'll reply to your pm when I get on my pc later.


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

How sounds our system with Mosconi amps compare DLS TA2?


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

nigeDLS said:


> With the EMMA Euros approaching, i thought i'd make some changes to the car as i have some time available.
> 
> Here's where the car was at the UK finals in September:
> 
> ...


Nice work very clean NigeDLS

Greetings
Juan Maldonado 
Team DLS
Team D-Tronics SQ
Mustang GT 06 red Colorado
USACI-2008 World Champion Intremedio Consumer
USACI-2008 World Finals,Best of Show Finalist
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod SQ
USACI-2012 World Champion Mod Q
IASCA-2012 World Champion East Coast Ameteur Class
IASCA-2012 World Champion North American Amateur Class
IASCA-2012 6 Place Triple Crown

http://www.dls.se/ec...inals_2011.html


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Things are changing again! Recently got hold of some Genesis Series 2 amps, specifically a DM200, a DA110 and a SA30. Tried these on the front end and liked them. A lot. So the mission was then on to find some more, and in 2 weeks I manger to fin another 3 DA110's and a M250 monoblock. These all went off to Gordon Taylor, the original designer and founder of Genesis for some upgrades.

So the plan was a DA110 on left mid and tweeter, another on right mid and tweeter, a DA110 bridged on each midbass and a M250 running the subwoofer.

Then we encountered a problem. When I collected the amps Gordon lent me a modified Series 3 DMA to try, and I liked it too much!

So now the Series 2 amps have been sidelined to be replaced by 3 modified DMA's and a modified Series 3 Monoblock!


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

Sweet!

Sent from my Nexus 5


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

What a beautiful job, really clean well laid out, wish i could hear it! this is a single seater? seemed like there is some significant angle differences on the pillars.Wow! thanks for sharing.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

4th!!!4th !!! What did the others have you didn't naked chicks mounted on the dash moving the speakers around ! 4th what the hell ! It's perfect build ! I love it !


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Cheers! TBH, I ran over on the build time so didn't have enough time for tuning. Looking to have at least 2 months tuning time this year!


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Good luck man it's a very pretty build


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

incredible!! 

what an evolving build and car!.... BMW and this man = PROgress excellence!


----------



## anca_seak (Nov 15, 2013)

a very nice install you have ... 
good luck with your competion


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you! The 3 DMA's and Monoblock are now installed, let the tuning commence!


----------



## PUREAUDIO (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice looking install, equipment and workmanship you have there....


----------



## reload (Jun 14, 2013)

nigeDLS said:


> As long as you keep control of the reflections, the speakers disappear.


Looooooolllll

That looks like a headphone


----------



## FrankstonCarAudio (Feb 2, 2008)

Looking great, Nige!

I've been following the build/rebuild on TA since the start... love it

Mark


----------



## Orion525iT (Mar 6, 2011)

Never met an e34 dash board that I didn't want to immediately hack up 

Looking good!


----------



## j.key (Aug 27, 2013)

FrankstonCarAudio said:


> Looking great, Nige!
> 
> I've been following the build/rebuild on TA since the start... love it
> 
> Mark


link?


----------



## brett.b10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Here we go again, again! - SQ & Technical - Talk Audio

Here you go this should work


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

So, pick your favourite!

Just over £18,000 on amps in the last year, oops!


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

How do you like the class As? and the Zero3s?
Nice work!


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

The Mosconis? They're great amps, they don't do anything wrong but they are a bit...... lifeless?? I know the idea of a good amplifier is not to add anything but when compared to the Genesis DMA's it seems like something is missing.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Love those DLS Tube Hybrids, but get green leds xD

Really nice craftsmanship!


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Hanatsu said:


> Love those DLS Tube Hybrids, but get green leds xD
> 
> Really nice craftsmanship!


Cheers! The TA2's are long gone now though. The lighting is RGB so green is selectable but doesn't match anything in my car.


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Those amps have a much better aesthetic fit than the Mosconi's with your design layout. Nice job!


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, completely agree! The Mosconis never looked right, but the build was originally designed around the DLS amps. The Genesis work even better in the design as they match the polished aluminium windows and the F#1 casing has been polished too.


----------



## brett.b10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Looking good Nige


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Wow didn't notice the F1 treatment! Good idea, I've been thinking of a raw aluminum finish for my PXA-H800.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Being in the UK, it just wouldn't be right NOT to use the Genesis amps...damn fine amps, and my favorite look of the 3.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Made all the better that Gordon Taylor (founder of Genesis) lives 1 hour away!


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Been doing some more work on the car. After some reading on baffle edge diffraction I came up with this idea. Seems to help a bit, so I will try it for a while longer and see where we get to.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

Genesis love all day long Nige


----------



## 2DEEP2 (Jul 9, 2007)

My vote is the Genesis too...

I have note heard the Mosconi?... You know the one that starts with an M.

Anyway, for sound and look I would be Genesis.


----------



## sydmonster (Oct 5, 2009)

nigeDLS said:


> Been doing some more work on the car. After some reading on baffle edge diffraction I came up with this idea. Seems to help a bit, so I will try it for a while longer and see where we get to.


should help indeed!.. I like the dark look of these now... less is more in my book! 
Edge diffraction is indeed an even bigger issue in car audio, so this smoothing out and re-tune should render improvements.

KEEP GOING!!


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

Whats the diffrence between the mosconi amps and the genesis amps on dynaudio?


----------



## n_olympios (Oct 23, 2008)

The latter are real amps.


----------



## reload (Jun 14, 2013)

jensclaudius said:


> Whats the diffrence between the mosconi amps and the genesis amps on dynaudio?


More empty wallet


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

jensclaudius said:


> Whats the diffrence between the mosconi amps and the genesis amps on dynaudio?


You can find out next week Jens!


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

n_olympios said:


> The latter are real amps.


 word
Nice work Nige, I'm in for listening session at euros


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

LBaudio said:


> word
> Nice work Nige, I'm in for listening session at euros


Of course, that's what it's there for! Make sure you tell me who you are!


----------



## jensclaudius (Sep 10, 2012)

nigeDLS said:


> You can find out next week Jens!


I sure will


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

nigeDLS said:


> Of course, that's what it's there for! Make sure you tell me who you are!


thank you mate, last year I was very Ill and I was quite asocial.....:sick2::sick2::sick2:

I'll stop by with a sixpacker...... to make up for my last year's lack of comunication......

Good luck with compettition part of euros......hope you get polium this year .....you deserve it!


----------



## tonny (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice one Nige, See you next week and I hope to get a listen session to your car!


----------

